# Balkan Tbol



## Elvia1023 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just want to say I think these are probably my new all time fav oral. I love them. Been on for just over 2 weeks. First week 40mg and then 60mg. Put on about 8 pounds since starting them and look more toned and fuller. Veins are coming out eveywhere. Plus I feel great on them. Obviously they are liver toxic so only gonna stay on for 4 weeks total. Will up to 80mg fo a few days just to see how I feel. 

I am also on test c and deca. Started inj one week befoe tbol but only at 250mg test c and 125 mg deca. Gradually gone up to about 500mg test and 250mg deca. After the tbol test will increase to about 750mg and deca about 400mg. Might increase slightly more if needed but probably not.

I know many haven't tried tbol but I completely rec them. I loved them first time round but these Balkan's are even better. Get them at alinshop you won't be disappointed.

By the way Raj I know you have yet to try these... defo worth a go


----------



## kaju (Oct 8, 2010)

I ran tbol and test e last summer and absolutely loved it. I would take my tbol about two hours before going to the gym and WOW!!!!
I felt like an animal in the gym....


I just finished my last cycle and I ended it with sustonon and tbol. again I was not disappointed. 

I read about the tbol experiment and the east Germans that used them in the 72 Olympics and I got very interested in tbol. They swept the Olympics that year and other Olympics afterward. It is all Ive the net and easy to find. If you ever get the chance you should read about it.

Glad you done well. keep us informed.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 13, 2010)

Elvia1023 said:


> Just want to say I think these are probably my new all time fav oral. I love them. Been on for just over 2 weeks. First week 40mg and then 60mg. Put on about 8 pounds since starting them and look more toned and fuller. Veins are coming out eveywhere. Plus I feel great on them. Obviously they are liver toxic so only gonna stay on for 4 weeks total. Will up to 80mg fo a few days just to see how I feel.
> 
> I am also on test c and deca. Started inj one week befoe tbol but only at 250mg test c and 125 mg deca. Gradually gone up to about 500mg test and 250mg deca. After the tbol test will increase to about 750mg and deca about 400mg. Might increase slightly more if needed but probably not.
> 
> ...



I like the BP TBOL very well myself. I gain like crazy when I use them.


----------



## kaju (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes I gain like crazy too and in no time I will gain anywhere like 5-10 pounds in a very short time. I will get vainy and my strength will go through the roof. 

That being said I do not ever have the goal to make my muscles very large like most here. But when I take BP Tbol that is what happens. Im not complaining I just have to remember to decrease my protein when on Tbol.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 13, 2010)

ALIN said:


> I like the BP TBOL very well myself. I gain like crazy when I use them.



I just posted the BP Quality Certificate for these in the articles section.


----------

